# Ball Python question (water dish diver)



## Gillian (May 19, 2003)

Hi all,
    My Ball Python is exhibiting odd behavior. (for me, at least). He spends nearly all of his time, in his water dish, sometimes completely submerged. It doesn't appear a molt is imminent, so I was just curious. As well, can't snakes develop skin probs if they spend all their time in the water dish?
Peace,
Gillian


----------



## skinheaddave (May 19, 2003)

Gillian,

First of all, I'd keep looking out for signs of eccdysis.  The snakes knows a shed is coming up before it turns blue.

Secondly, check for mites, ticks or other external parasites.  Sometimes a snake will submerge itself to help loose them.

Thirdly, make sure it isn't trying to escape the daytime heat by hiding in the still-cooler water dish.  If your temps aren't unreasonable then this can be discounted.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Bry (May 19, 2003)

Took the words out of my mouth, dave. 

If none of the reasons above apply (I'm sure one of them does). There are some snakes that just happen to like soaking all the time for no apparent reason. Yes, sometimes it can cause skin problems if they spend an excessive amount of time in the water. Don't worry too much about it. I'm sure your ball python is out and moving around when you're sleeping or away from home. Does your ball python have other places to hide? This is a distant possibility, but perhaps your ball python feels secure in the tight space the water bowl provides.

Bry


----------



## atavuss (May 19, 2003)

the only thing I would add to what Dave and Bry already said is that as long as the snake has a place to dry out and the substrate is not kept wet so it wont end up with scale or belly rot then it should be ok.
Ed


----------

